# Discussioni con figli maggiorenni e non



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Voi di che discutete con i vostri figli di qualsiasi età??

Quali sono le cose nelle quali non riuscite a “raddrizzarli”??

Prevale mamma o papà ?

Dico la mia per esperienza personale:

il mio 19enne a parte mandarmi cuoricini dalla mattina alla sera ( rido e credo pure per tenermi buona)

secondo me lo fa perché mi vuole bene credo scontato, perché vuole l’apripista per le sue vaccate con il papà  e probabilmente per prestiti quando finisce lo stipendio.

Cose che non raddrizzo io perché forse debole nei suoi confronti ( cuore di mamma che sbaglia):

non vorrei che fumasse ……in tutti i sensi …(ma gliele compero le sigarette quando è in bolletta)

non vorrei che mandasse affanculo il postino perché quando citofona snerva per l’insistenza 

non vorrei che dimenticasse il suo cagnone da portare a sgambare quotidianamente

non vorrei che finisse lo stipendio 15gg dopo averlo preso e mi richiedesse subdolamente indietro l’obolo stabilito per la famiglia a titolo educativo

non vorrei .non vorrei …non vorrei……. (se mia madre avesse detto tutti sti vorrei, quando avevo 19 anni mi sarei incazzata, ma trattasi di mio figlio , devo cambiare visione e atteggiamento)

Voi?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Ormai i miei figli sono grandi e parliamo di tutto.
Ho però cercato di evitare gli “ordini” che irritano chiunque.
Ho cercato di anticipare le tematiche attraverso la fiction.
Non fumano e odiano la puzza di fumo. 
Sono braccino corto e risparmiano un sacco di soldi.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ormai i miei figli sono grandi e parliamo di tutto.
> Ho però cercato di evitare gli “ordini” che irritano chiunque.
> Ho cercato di anticipare le tematiche attraverso la fiction.
> *Non fumano e odiano la puzza di fumo.
> Sono braccino corto e risparmiano un sacco di soldi.*


beata te il mio totalmente opposto
(purtroppo mi somiglia molto e quando mia madre intercede con racconti del mio passato, non posso che constatarlo!)


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> beata te il mio totalmente opposto
> (purtroppo mi somiglia molto e quando mia madre intercede con racconti del mio passato, non posso che constatarlo!)


Io ero mani bucate. Sono migliorata moltissimo con il tempo.
Loro sono proprio così. Mio figlio ogni tanto fa pazzie elettroniche. Mia figlia nemmeno quello.
Risparmiano per i viaggi.  
I loro conviventi sono ancora più oculati.


----------



## Vera (11 Gennaio 2022)

Mia figlia fra un paio di mesi diventa maggiorenne. 
Non posso lamentarmi troppo. Diverse ed allo stesso tempo simili. Io non sono molto lunatica, lei invece ha lo scazzo facile. Abbiamo imparato a riconoscere i momenti no dell'altra così evitiamo gli scontri.
Le uniche grandi discussioni sono per il disordine della sua stanza, anche se, anche in questo caso, ormai ho imparato a non sbirciare più. Non vedo e non mi incazzo


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Na guerra.
In casa mia siamo mia moglie il poliziotto buono ed io il poliziotto cattivo, poi di fatto siamo due carabinieri che come tutti i coglioni viaggiano in coppia, partiamo sempre con i migliori propositi e le discussioni finiscono a tutti contro tutti ognuno utilizzando le proprie armi di ricatto, ove per tutti contro tutti intendo che sono talmente bravo che alla fine le prendo da tutti, pure dall’altro carabiniere.

di Cosa si discute.

impegno a scuola, mia moglie vive nel terrore possano venire rimandati o bocciati E così esige il massimo dei voti sempre, anche in religione. A me fregancaz, darei sei ai bravi e cinque ai meno bravi eliminando tutta sta scala di valori inutile che tanto conta solo se vai avanti o vai indietro non se vai avanti meglio di un altro. Poi non è non è che fuori ci sia tutto sto lavoro, quindi anche se ci impiegano un anno in più, stanno un anno in meno da disoccupati o precari. 

poi Disordine.
dei 4, il secondo è una roba mostruosa, lascia in giro di tutto, addirittura quando si toglie le lenti a contatto e le mette nel liquido, non chiude nemmeno il contenitore stesso delle lenti, viene sgridato dai fratelli per tutto quello che lascia in giro anche in camera, ma lui niente, ciò che sposta o tira fuori resta lì.
per non parlare della borsa con dentro l’armamentario del suo sport.
una bomba ecologica, l’anno scorso in occasione di un raduno della nazionale ci trovai dentro un tramezzino che mia moglie gli aveva fatto tre anni prima. 
non era male, il pane era verde e il prosciutto crudo sembrava cartapesta.
nemmeno il cane lo mangio’.

poi soldi.
sempre il secondo ha le mani bucate, non si sa contenere, tutte le mance le sperpera senza pietà in cacate, al punto che gliele abbiamo requisite e gliele ridiamo a rate Con tanto di contratto modello Agos. 

poi il cane.
doveva essere loro e invece l’ho preso in culo io, è una mia protesi.

poi le vacanze.
i primi due non vogliono più venire coi genitori e come non capirli, ma il secondo e‘ ancora per noi troppo presto per lasciarlo a Casa e quindi ogni volta è una guerra.

e niente…cose così…


----------



## ologramma (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Voi di che discutete con i vostri figli di qualsiasi età??
> 
> Quali sono le cose nelle quali non riuscite a “raddrizzarli”??
> 
> ...


io ho delegato sempre mia moglie , se serviva aveva il pugno d'acciaio per come è ferma nelle decisioni ma era anche  buona a cedere per le richieste che facevano .
Io non ho contato mai niente  solo alcune volte  ma lei mi preveniva così da non fare scenate inutili tanto lei aveva già risolto


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2022)

Discorso lunghissimo! Il mio è un po'  "viziatello". Peraltro sa benissimo su cosa fare leva per essere accontentato. 
Vorrei riuscire ad essere più  "ferma", anche in punto castighi e punizioni dove necessario.  Altrimenti, di sto passo, temo che mi metterà i piedi in testa.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Na guerra.
> In casa mia siamo mia moglie il poliziotto buono ed io il poliziotto cattivo, poi di fatto siamo due carabinieri che come tutti i coglioni viaggiano in coppia, partiamo sempre con i migliori propositi e le discussioni finiscono a tutti contro tutti ognuno utilizzando le proprie armi di ricatto, ove per tutti contro tutti intendo che sono talmente bravo che alla fine le prendo da tutti, pure dall’altro carabiniere.
> 
> di Cosa si discute.
> ...


io con uno solo solo ho passato svariate fasi tue.......ma quanto ti capisco


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io con uno solo solo ho passato svariate fasi tue.......ma quanto ti capisco


CUORE DI MAMMA ........ E  PAPA'


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Discorso lunghissimo! Il mio è un po'  "viziatello". Peraltro sa benissimo su cosa fare leva per essere accontentato.
> Vorrei riuscire ad essere più  "ferma", anche in punto castighi e punizioni dove necessario.  Altrimenti, di sto passo, temo che mi metterà i piedi in testa.


anche io lo vorrei.. ma a volte sono un generale Gestapo (senza credito ) a volte una mammoletta malleabile a suo uso e consumo 
ma non ha importanza , lo amo così, stronzo come sua madre,  autonomo ell'ennesima potenza come suo padre


----------



## ivanl (11 Gennaio 2022)

Mio figlio, ancora minorenne, è molto, troppo, assertivo per la sua età; il risultato è che discute qualsiasi ordine gli venga dato. Io ho adeguato il mio controllo al fatto che sia cresciuto e, in definitiva, sia comunque assennato, controllato (anche troppo) e molto giudizioso a scuola e nelle compagnie, mentre mia moglie continua a trattarlo come se avesse 10 anni, per cui di rimando si prende un sacco di rispostacce.
Le discussioni quindi sono all'ordine del giorno, visto che questiona qualsiasi decisione; di norma si convince se l'argomentazione ha senso, altriment non c'e' verso. Ora siamo in battaglia per alcune questioni mediche a cui lui non intende sottostare, ma a cui invece deve obbligatoriamente ottemperare. Ora sto cercando la strada per aggirarlo, senza passare alle vie di fatto


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io ho delegato sempre mia moglie , se serviva aveva il pugno d'acciaio per come è ferma nelle decisioni ma era anche  buona a cedere per le richieste che facevano .
> Io non ho contato mai niente  solo alcune volte  ma lei mi preveniva così da non fare scenate inutili tanto lei aveva già risolto


bel colpo per te .....  ma la figura del papà anche solo figurativa era presente pronto ad intervenire


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> anche io lo vorrei.. ma a volte sono un *generale Gestapo (senza credito ) a volte una mammoletta malleabile* a suo uso e consumo
> ma non ha importanza , lo amo così, stronzo come sua madre,  autonomo ell'ennesima potenza come suo padre


Per me è un pessimo atteggiamento, è una cosa che tento di far capire anche alla mia ex, saltando continuamente da un ruolo all'altro per me ingenerava solo confusione quando erano piccoli e tentativi di "farla su" adesso che sono più grandi.


----------



## ologramma (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> bel colpo per te .....  ma la figura del papà anche solo figurativa era presente pronto ad intervenire


certo sempre presente  anche con sguardo severo e accigliato


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mio figlio, ancora minorenne, è molto, troppo, assertivo per la sua età; il risultato è che discute qualsiasi ordine gli venga dato. Io ho adeguato il mio controllo al fatto che sia cresciuto e, in definitiva, sia comunque assennato, controllato (anche troppo) e molto giudizioso a scuola e nelle compagnie, mentre mia moglie continua a trattarlo come se avesse 10 anni, per cui di rimando si prende un sacco di rispostacce.
> Le discussioni quindi sono all'ordine del giorno, visto che questiona qualsiasi decisione; di norma si convince se l'argomentazione ha senso, altriment non c'e' verso. Ora siamo in battaglia per alcune questioni mediche a cui lui non intende sottostare, ma a cui invece deve obbligatoriamente ottemperare. Ora sto cercando la strada per aggirarlo, senza passare alle vie di fatto


Auguri  di cuore. per far vaccinare mio figlio è stato "vai a dormire dalla tua sbarbata" E PORTATI ILCANE , dato che io sono in prevenzione per intervento, si è convinto  e si è vaccinato.....ma per fareun'esame del sangue di routine devo minacciarlo e insultarlo (come faceva mia madre con me )


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mio figlio, ancora minorenne, è molto, troppo, assertivo per la sua età; il risultato è che discute qualsiasi ordine gli venga dato. Io ho adeguato il mio controllo al fatto che sia cresciuto e, in definitiva, sia comunque assennato, controllato (anche troppo) e molto giudizioso a scuola e nelle compagnie, mentre mia moglie continua a trattarlo come se avesse 10 anni, per cui di rimando si prende un sacco di rispostacce.
> Le discussioni quindi sono all'ordine del giorno, visto che questiona qualsiasi decisione; di norma si convince se l'argomentazione ha senso, altriment non c'e' verso. Ora siamo in battaglia per alcune questioni mediche a cui lui non intende sottostare, ma a cui invece deve obbligatoriamente ottemperare. Ora sto cercando la strada per aggirarlo, senza passare alle vie di fatto


Questa è l’illustrazione di una triangolazione.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Per me è un pessimo atteggiamento, è una cosa che tento di far capire anche alla mia ex, saltando continuamente da un ruolo all'altro per me ingenerava solo confusione quando erano piccoli e tentativi di "farla su" adesso che sono più grandi.


19 anni il mio. e poi generale senza credito , ma un tono devo darmelo o lascio che comandi comunque lui? età particolare...... non so i tuoi quanti anni hanno, poi ognuno fa come ritiene sia corretto , sbagliando? pazienza nessuno è nato genitore.........


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> 19 anni il mio. e poi generale senza credito , ma un tono devo darmelo o lascio che comandi comunque lui? età particolare...... non so i tuoi quanti anni hanno, poi ognuno fa come ritiene sia corretto , sbagliando? pazienza nessuno è nato genitore.........


Le regole devono essere poche, ma ferme.


----------



## ivanl (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è l’illustrazione di una triangolazione.


la discussione è tra noi genitori e lui, non tra genitori in contrasto


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> la discussione è tra noi genitori e lui, non tra genitori in contrasto


Proprio per questo.


----------



## ivanl (11 Gennaio 2022)

Come dici tu...


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le regole devono essere poche, ma ferme.


si certo, ovvio che ogni giorno ci provo , ma ogni tanto trasgrediamo entrambe
le basi le abbiamo messe fin da quando aveva circa 9/10 anni....... oggi ogni tanto trasgrediamo e consediamo anche quello che poco ci piace, ma ognuno fa come ritiene giusto, sbagliando magari.........


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> la discussione è tra noi genitori e lui, non tra genitori in contrasto


giusto assolutamente deve essere così, ma noi poi ci ammorbidiamo insieme (ovviamente per le cose blande)


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> 19 anni il mio. e poi generale senza credito , ma un tono devo darmelo o lascio che comandi comunque lui? età particolare...... non so i tuoi quanti anni hanno, poi ognuno fa come ritiene sia corretto , sbagliando? pazienza nessuno è nato genitore.........


i miei sono appena più piccoli.
I genitori in qualsiasi modo agiscano sbagliano, ma quello che ho sempre tentato di fare è non mandare messaggi contraddittori...cosa che la madre fa in continuazione e in più mi da del padre assente se provo a dire qualcosa


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> si certo, ovvio che ogni giorno ci provo , ma ogni tanto trasgrediamo entrambe
> le basi le abbiamo messe fin da quando aveva circa 9/10 anni....... oggi ogni tanto trasgrediamo e consediamo anche quello che poco ci piace, ma ognuno fa come ritiene giusto, sbagliando magari.........


Sono molto cauta a intervenire perché è un argomento molto delicato.
Tutti siamo insicuri perché figli ne facciamo pochi e non abbiamo esperienza, ma soprattutto non abbiamo avuto molteplici modelli da utilizzare per fare una sintesi personale.
Soprattutto abbiamo il timore di perdere l’affetto e il dialogo con chi costituisce l’unico rapporto stabile e vorremmo che fosse la versione migliorata di noi.
Però la coerenza è importante.
Per fortuna e per sfortuna siamo e rimarremo un punto di riferimento anche da morti e origine ...della ricchezza degli psicoterapeuti


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> i miei sono appena più piccoli.
> I genitori in qualsiasi modo agiscano sbagliano, ma quello che ho sempre tentato di fare è non mandare messaggi contraddittori...cosa che la madre fa in continuazione e in più mi da del padre assente se provo a dire qualcosa


Ti sta dicendo che sbanda perché non ci sei tu per lei.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> i miei sono appena più piccoli.
> I genitori in qualsiasi modo agiscano sbagliano, ma quello che ho sempre tentato di fare è non mandare messaggi contraddittori...cosa che la madre fa in continuazione e in più mi da del padre assente se provo a dire qualcosa


suppongo tu sia separato, scusami ma non conosco la tua storia, ma immagino, chi gestisce il figlio quotidianamente si sente al primo posto purtroppo, ma di fatto no dovrebbe essere così


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sta dicendo che sbanda perché non ci sei tu per lei.


...lo so che c'è anche questo, sarebbe anche ora se ne facesse una ragione


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> suppongo tu sia separato, scusami ma non conosco la tua storia, ma immagino, chi gestisce il figlio quotidianamente si sente al primo posto purtroppo, ma di fatto no dovrebbe essere così


separato da un bel po' di anni, avviso condiviso ma oggettivamente è molto più il tempo che sono con lei


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> separato da un bel po' di anni, avviso condiviso ma oggettivamente è molto più il tempo che sono con lei


mi spiace, ma spesso è cosi' purtroppo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...lo so che c'è anche questo, sarebbe anche ora se ne facesse una ragione


Però quando tu la critichi... è inevitabile che ti faccia notare che come madre ha bisogno di un partner valido


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...lo so che c'è anche questo, sarebbe anche ora se ne facesse una ragione


ma non per i figli, solo per il vostro rapporto finito, come giusto che sia.
Poi ognuno ha la sua storia, non possiamo certo entrare nel merito


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ma non per i figli, solo per il vostro rapporto finito, come giusto che sia.
> Poi ognuno ha la sua storia, non possiamo certo entrare nel merito


Io invece ho pensato il contrario.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece ho pensato il contrario.


in che senso ,non ho compreso


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però quando tu la critichi... è inevitabile che ti faccia notare che come madre ha bisogno di un partner valido


ovviamente i figli si crescono meglio in due ...ma anche un matrimonio viene meglio in due


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> in che senso ,non ho compreso


Che lei come madre abbia bisogno del supporto del padre per non essere incoerente. Come madre non riesce a trovare equilibrio tra l’essere madre accogliente ed interpretare il padre severo, che non c’è. Lei è consapevole di questa incoerenza determinata dalle circostanze. Non le manca il marito. Mentre Patroclo trova più semplice fare il padre che è sempre padre.


----------



## JON (11 Gennaio 2022)

Sporadiche discussioni perlopiù per divergenze caratteriali. Individualista ed equilibrato lui, disordinata e sensibile lei.

Per me l'unico problema è che sto perdendo progressivamente la potestà genitoriale, ma non quella puramente anagrafica, bensì quella che finora mi conferiva il ruolo, abbastanza consueto tra i genitori, di idolo. Quindi tutto normale, solo che al distacco definitivo sono sicuramente più pronti loro che io.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ovviamente i figli si crescono meglio in due ...ma anche un matrimonio viene meglio in due


È una cosa ovvia. Non ero così ovvia.


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Mia figlia ha 4 anni, quindi le nostre discussioni riguardano mettere a posto i giochi, mangiare le verdure, non tirare le cose…


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Sporadiche discussioni perlopiù per divergenze caratteriali. Individualista ed equilibrato lui, disordinata e sensibile lei.
> 
> Per me l'unico problema è che sto perdendo progressivamente la potestà genitoriale, ma non quella puramente anagrafica, bensì quella che finora mi conferiva il ruolo, abbastanza consueto tra i genitori, di idolo. Quindi tutto normale, solo che al distacco definitivo* sono sicuramente più pronti loro che io.*


ma tu non devi mollare mai
quanti anni hanno se posso chiedere


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha 4 anni, quindi le nostre discussioni riguardano mettere a posto i giochi, mangiare le verdure, non tirare le cose…


 meravigliosi tempi ...godeteveli


----------



## ivanl (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> meravigliosi tempi ...godeteveli


Io non ci tornerei manco pagato..che ansie per qualsiasi cosa


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io non ci tornerei manco pagato..che ansie per qualsiasi cosa


ma i tuoi o quelli dei tuoi figli?


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> meravigliosi tempi ...godeteveli


Ah si si 
Per carità 
Figli piccoli problemi piccoli 


ivanl ha detto:


> Io non ci tornerei manco pagato..che ansie per qualsiasi cosa


ma no dai ansia di cosa? 
Io sto sempre a strillare


----------



## ivanl (11 Gennaio 2022)

Era sempre malato o cadeva o gli veniva l'allergia...na tragedia. Per carità


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Era sempre malato o cadeva o gli veniva l'allergia...na tragedia. Per carità


Ma quella è normale amministrazione dai
Noi consumiamo quantità industriali di arnica


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Mah. Mia figlia è talmente me che non so mai se menarla o dirle brava.
Con la madre si insulta 24/7.
Normale tra sorelle.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Voi di che discutete con i vostri figli di qualsiasi età??
> 
> Quali sono le cose nelle quali non riuscite a “raddrizzarli”??
> 
> ...


Parliamo molto, devo fare un po’ di educazione sessuale fra un po’.
Ma … cosa è successo con Etta , il gestore e il resto ?
E l’altro thread?
Perché adesso dice che è malata ?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Parliamo molto, devo fare un po’ di educazione sessuale fra un po’.
> Ma … cosa è successo con Etta , il gestore e il resto ?
> E l’altro thread?
> Perché adesso dice che è malata ?


Ignora quella discussione.
Ho idea che per l’educazione sessuale sei un po’ in ritardo.
Poi giustamente c’è chi la chiama educazione sentimentale che, come tutta l’educazione, inizia molto presto.
A scuola studiano scienze e che esiste il preservativo lo sanno.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Parliamo molto, devo fare un po’ di educazione sessuale fra un po’.
> Ma … cosa è successo con Etta , il gestore e il resto ?
> E l’altro thread?
> Perché adesso dice che è malata ?


Secondo me ha dei seri problemi, non so che fine h fatto,  un po mi spiace, un po......che dire.. anzi suoi 
Noi siamo qui se torna sincera penso che nessuno la rifiuti...


----------



## JON (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ma tu non devi mollare mai
> quanti anni hanno se posso chiedere


È chi molla, sfioro l'eccesso di presenza. 15 e 18.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> È chi molla, sfioro l'eccesso di presenza. 15 e 18.


bravo papà... così si fa 

azz 18  età importante ....  si sentono tutti loro.......


----------



## Carola (11 Gennaio 2022)

due su tre sono via x studio anche se una torna abbastanza spesso x altre cose che fa 

Allora se si discute lo si fa per ordine  sono disordinati e casinisti .. 
X il cane che hanno fortissimamente voluto  ( in realtà sono così felice di averlo
Ma una mano ogni tanto senza che sia io a doverlo chiedere almeno qnd ci sono !)

Per  il resto non ho grandi cose di cui lamentarmi potevano diventare viziati con situazione padre e invece non hanno grosse richieste  anzi  a volte sono io a chiedere  loro se desiderano qualcosa 
L femmina accetta al volo i due maschi s ene fregano abbastanza di shopping !!

Però' non fanno storie ne mai fatto troppi capricci 

sarà che da sola avrei fatto fatica e si saranno auto regolati!!


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> due su tre sono via x studio anche se una torna abbastanza spesso x altre cose che fa
> 
> Allora se si discute lo si fa per ordine  sono disordinati e casinisti ..
> X il cane che hanno fortissimamente voluto  ( in realtà sono così felice di averlo
> ...


sei stata brava


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Etta
se ci sei puoi anche farti viva.ONESTAMENTE


----------



## Carola (11 Gennaio 2022)

Ma cosa è successo non ho capito a Etta .. però sono stata assente magari mi sono persa io..


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma cosa è successo non ho capito a Etta .. però sono stata assente magari mi sono persa io..


chiuso 3d per varie ragioni 
aperto un altro un po strano e chiuso per ovvie ragioni da chi di dovere
sicuramente non sta bene, se vuole tornare penso non ci siano problemi, almeno per me
per scambiare due parole senza balle e cazzate varie, se vuole "aiuto" per quanto si può virtualmente penso che tutti siano d'accordo ad ascoltarla


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Etta
> se ci sei puoi anche farti viva.ONESTAMENTE


Ci sono ma non scrivo più.


----------



## Carola (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> chiuso 3d per varie ragioni
> aperto un altro un po strano e chiuso per ovvie ragioni da chi di dovere
> sicuramente non sta bene, se vuole tornare penso non ci siano problemi, almeno per me
> per scambiare due parole senza balle e cazzate varie, se vuole "aiuto" per quanto si può virtualmente penso che tutti siano d'accordo ad ascoltarla


un po' strano in che senso ?


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> chiuso 3d per varie ragioni
> aperto un altro un po strano e chiuso per ovvie ragioni da chi di dovere
> sicuramente non sta bene, se vuole tornare penso non ci siano problemi, almeno per me
> per scambiare due parole senza balle e cazzate varie, *se vuole "aiuto" per quanto si può virtualmente penso che tutti siano d'accordo ad ascoltarla*


Grazie. So che comunque qualcuno di buono qua dentro c’è.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ci sono ma non scrivo più.


perchè
stai bene ?
non c'è bisogno di parlare del gestore, di quanti anni hai etc
se hai voglia di parlare penso che nessuno si tiri indietro
purchè tu sia onesta


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Grazie. So che comunque qualcuno di buono qua dentro c’è.


nessuno è catitvo, ognuno si è rapportato in base al tuo modo di fare credo


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> perchè
> stai bene ?
> non c'è bisogno di parlare del gestore, di quanti anni hai etc
> se hai voglia di parlare penso che nessuno si tiri indietro
> purchè tu sia onesta


Bene no. Non stavo scrivendo perché ho seriamente paura.


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> nessuno è catitvo, ognuno si è rapportato in base al tuo modo di fare credo


Beh diciamo che qualcuno ci gode per questa situazione e ci marcia su con frasi davvero cattive. Manco se io avessi fatto loro qualcosa.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Bene no. Non stavo scrivendo perché ho seriamente paura.


di cosa  a parte il solito discorso del gestore 
comincia ad essere un po sincera 
quanti anni hai  che lavoro fai hai davvero una bimba di 4 anni?


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma cosa è successo non ho capito a Etta .. però sono stata assente magari mi sono persa io..


Se vuoi scrivimi in privato. Almeno qua non lasciamo altre tracce.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh diciamo che qualcuno ci gode per questa situazione e ci marcia su con frasi davvero cattive. Manco se io avessi fatto loro qualcosa.


etta, sinceramente a volte eri davvero antipatica e boriosa e sembravi veramente bugiarda e stupida
sei cosi davvero?


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> di cosa  a parte il solito discorso del gestore
> comincia ad essere un po sincera
> quanti anni hai  che lavoro fai hai davvero una bimba di 4 anni?


Lavoro non posso dirlo. Comunque si ce l’ho.


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> etta, sinceramente a volte eri davvero antipatica e boriosa e sembravi veramente bugiarda e stupida
> sei cosi davvero?


Assolutamente no. Sono molto fragile in realtà.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se vuoi scrivimi in privato. Almeno qua non lasciamo altre tracce.


perchè privato
vedi che sei tu ch


Etta ha detto:


> Lavoro non posso dirlo. Comunque si ce l’ho.


ok ma un po di balle le hai raccontate dai....... ma perchè ?
forse io sono ancora nuova e forse  ingenua sui forum ma non capisco perchè tante cazzate gratuite


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Sono molto fragile in realtà.


perchè non sei stata te stessa, sarebbe andata diversamente forse
qui mi pare di aver trovato gente disponibile al confronto e per consigli personali (per carità ognuno poi fa quel che vuole) ma nella vita un confronto serve sempre


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

I figli se ne devono andare.
Gradualmente si staccano.
I genitori soffrono quando li portano al nido, alla materna, alle elementari, alle medie e poi in età da liceo e poi quando se ne vanno di casa.
È il loro destino e a volte loro o i genitori creano motivi di scontro perché la separazione sia meno dolorosa.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli se ne devono andare.
> Gradualmente si staccano.
> I genitori soffrono quando li portano al nido, alla materna, alle elementari, alle medie e poi in età da liceo e poi quando se ne vanno di casa.
> È il loro destino e a volte loro o i genitori creano motivi di scontro perché la separazione sia meno dolorosa.


io sono ancora nella fase casa con mammaepapà.... vedremo... ovvio che deve andare......ma non lo spingo fuori, quando deciderà approverò in silenzio sia che sia in errore sia che sia nel giusto (dal mio punto di vista ovviamente)


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ok ma un po di balle le hai raccontate dai....... ma perchè ?
> forse io sono ancora nuova e forse  ingenua sui forum ma non capisco perchè tante cazzate gratuite


Perché poi come vedi si ritorcono contro.


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> perchè non sei stata te stessa, sarebbe andata diversamente forse
> qui mi pare di aver trovato gente disponibile al confronto e per consigli personali (per carità ognuno poi fa quel che vuole) ma nella vita un confronto serve sempre


Oddio, non tutti, eh. Forse a volte è essere se stessi che frega.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché poi come vedi si ritorcono contro.


non cominciare 
piantala di puntare il dito
o stai qui e ti confronti seriamente senza cazzate o davvero cancellati


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> non cominciare
> piantala di puntare il dito
> o stai qui e ti confronti seriamente senza cazzate o davvero cancellati


Ma nessuno qua è del tutto sincero sulla propria identità. Se lo fossero non ci sarebbe l’anonimato.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Oddio, non tutti, eh. Forse a volte è essere se stessi che frega.


non dire scemate, ti sei resa odiosa al limite della sopportazione e qualcuno ha sbroccato, non tutti siamo uguali, anche io avrei voluto mandarti afff.....ma non l'ho fatto, quindi o smetti di puntare il dito e cazzeggi  con noi oppure se ti senti giudicata vai via da qui.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Diciamo che avrei avuto molto da discutere se mi avessero riferito di loro atteggiamenti da bulli.
Quando si è bambini e ragazzi è facile confondere l’amicizia con alleanza contro altri.
Finisce a volte che la vittima sia solo un pretesto per rinsaldare altri legami.
Ma oltre a non essere amicizia, per me è importante che capiscano che non si fa del male a nessuno.
E parlo di semplici parole o scherzi.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Oddio, non tutti, eh. Forse a volte è essere se stessi che frega.


Infatti è ciò che è uscito di te che non è piaciuto. Magari quest'esperienza ti ha insegnato che non tutti i traditori sono uguali.
E che se non pari il culo a chi ti riempie le solitudini non raccogli nulla.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> non dire scemate, ti sei resa odiosa al limite della sopportazione e qualcuno ha sbroccato, non tutti siamo uguali, anche io avrei voluto mandarti afff.....ma non l'ho fatto, quindi o smetti di puntare il dito e cazzeggi  con noi oppure se ti senti giudicata vai via da qui.


si ho capito, mo st'aria da Maria Goretti anche no, eh...


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché poi come vedi si ritorcono contro.


Anche essere lagnosa e vittimista ti manda sul cazzo alle persone.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> si ho capito, mo st'aria da Maria Goretti anche no, eh...


infatti o la finisce o se ne va


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Infatti è ciò che è uscito di te che non è piaciuto. *Magari quest'esperienza ti ha insegnato che non tutti i traditori sono uguali.
> E che se non pari il culo a chi ti riempie le solitudini non raccogli nulla.


Quale lato di più?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> non dire scemate, ti sei resa odiosa al limite della sopportazione e qualcuno ha sbroccato, non tutti siamo uguali, anche io avrei voluto mandarti afff.....ma non l'ho fatto, quindi o smetti di puntare il dito e cazzeggi  con noi oppure se ti senti giudicata vai via da qui.


Calmati eh
Perché mai dovresti stabilire tu le regole? Un regolamento esiste.


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche essere lagnosa e vittimista ti manda sul cazzo alle persone.


Beh sono spaventata è normale.


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Calmati eh
> Perché mai dovresti stabilire tu le regole? Un regolamento esiste.


Sarà la nuova admin.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Calmati eh
> Perché mai dovresti stabilire tu le regole? Un regolamento esiste.


io stabilisco regole? in che senso Brunetta


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io stabilisco regole? in che senso Brunetta


Nel senso che solo lei può decidere quello che si può o non si può dire. Il forum è suo, non lo sapevi?


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sarà la nuova admin.


chi io?
non so nemmeno che vuol dire


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Nel senso che solo lei può decidere quello che si può o non si può dire. Il forum è suo, non lo sapevi?


sei serio??
ma che cazzo ho detto di strano?


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> sei serio??
> ma che cazzo ho detto di strano?


Quando leggi Brunetta devi assorbire la metà o qualcosa meno di quello che ti dice. Tutto il resto è aria fritta.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io stabilisco regole? in che senso Brunetta


Nel senso che hai posto delle condizioni (assurde, in un forum nessuno dice la verità) e scritto tre volte a Etta di andarsene


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quando leggi Brunetta devi assorbire la metà o qualcosa meno di quello che ti dice. Tutto il resto è aria fritta.


Pensa all’aria tua. 
Il forum non è tuo.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quando leggi Brunetta devi assorbire la metà o qualcosa meno di quello che ti dice. Tutto il resto è aria fritta.


non la penso cosi  non la conosco molto, , ma sta uscita proprio non la comprendo
che cazzarola ho detto per farla da padrona ??


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa all’aria tua.
> Il forum non è tuo.


E ci mancherebbe che lo sia pure! Ne avevo uno mio è l’ho regalato, troppo sbatta mantenerlo sano.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> non la penso cosi  non la conosco molto, , ma sta uscita proprio non la comprendo
> che cazzarola ho detto per farla da padrona ??


È l’ora della digestione, magari ha mangiato pesante.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel senso che hai posto delle condizioni (assurde, in un forum nessuno dice la verità) e scritto tre volte a Etta di andarsene


solo perchè fa la vittima e non puo rompere i coglioni al prossimo, o ci sta con tutto quello che ne consegue o se ne va
poi francamente chi resta o chi va a me che mi frega, ovvio che non decido io, io decido per me


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> non la penso cosi  non la conosco molto, , ma sta uscita proprio non la comprendo
> che cazzarola ho detto per farla da padrona ??


Ti ho già risposto.
Etta non sta bene.
Non mi sembra il caso di metterla in difficoltà.
Pinco si è risentito per fatti suoi e ha deciso di scatenare la rissa con me. Ma io non faccio risse.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> solo perchè fa la vittima e non puo rompere i coglioni al prossimo, o ci sta con tutto quello che ne consegue o se ne va
> poi francamente chi resta o chi va a me che mi frega, ovvio che non decido io, io decido per me


L‘hai scritto come se Etta fosse nella tua cucina. Sicuramente non te ne sei resa conto.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho già risposto.
> Etta non sta bene.
> Non mi sembra il caso di metterla in difficoltà.
> Pinco si è risentito per fatti suoi e ha deciso di scatenare la rissa con me. Ma io non faccio risse.


lultima volta che mi sono risentito ho accoltellato una persona ed era il 2002. Non è risentimento, ma vedere il tuo modo di fare da despota, anzi dittatrice, mi fa prudere le mani.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho già risposto.
> *Etta non sta bene.*
> Non mi sembra il caso di metterla in difficoltà.
> Pinco si è risentito per fatti suoi e ha deciso di scatenare la rissa con me. Ma io non faccio risse.


infatti io ho invitato etta a scrivere onestamente senza cazzate
poi che va non va resta o meno non mi cambia la vita


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> lultima volta che mi sono risentito ho accoltellato una persona ed era il 2002. Non è risentimento, ma vedere il tuo modo di fare da despota, anzi dittatrice, mi fa prudere le mani.


Dove ho fatto il despota?
Ho invitato Tachipirina a non scrivere in modo equivocabile. Anche perché mi è sembrato non da lei.
Credo che nessuno abbia il diritto di dire a un utente “o fai così o vattene”.
Etta certamente ha capito così.
Poiché nessuno è obbligato a leggere nessun thread, se ha seguito quello di Etta, l’ha trovato interessante.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dove ho fatto il despota?
> Ho invitato Tachipirina a non scrivere in modo equivocabile. Anche perché mi è sembrato non da lei.
> Credo che nessuno abbia il diritto di dire a un utente “o fai così o vattene”.
> Etta certamente ha capito così.
> Poiché nessuno è obbligato a leggere nessun thread, se ha seguito quello di Etta, l’ha trovato interessante.


odio…e’ stato scritto da qualcuno che gli avrebbe tenuto la testa sott’acqua, non ricordo più chi. Non ho visto la tua difesa Li. Come mai? Due pesi e due misure? fai rispettare le TUE regole a seconda di chi le trasgredisce?


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> infatti io ho invitato etta a scrivere onestamente senza cazzate
> poi che va non va resta o meno non mi cambia la vita


Infatti non sto dicendo nulla di male ora.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L‘hai scritto come se Etta fosse nella tua cucina. Sicuramente non te ne sei resa conto.


guarda credimi, nella mia cucina non ci sta manco mio marito, volevo tendere la mano dopo averla sentita in difficoltà
io non ho mai offeso etta a parole, a parte quando stamattina ha toccato un argomento pesante che mi tocca da vicino, e lei lo sa bene, l'ho solo invitata a dialogare onestamente senza cazzate.
poi faccia quello che crede
no non me ne sono resa conto di averla  in cucina da me perche qui in cucina non entra nessuno, e manco in casa mia......ma sono sempre disponibile al confronto e scontro (per modo di dire) con chiunque perchè nella vita tutto può servire


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> odio…e’ stato scritto da qualcuno che gli avrebbe tenuto la testa sott’acqua, non ricordo più chi. Non ho visto la tua difesa Li. Come mai? Due pesi e due misure? fai rispettare le TUE regole a seconda di chi le trasgredisce?


Non faccio proprio niente.
Rilassati.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Altro quesito.
Prima scrivi che nessuno è sincero sul forum.
Poi scrivi che Etta non sta bene.
Sei il medico che le ha fatto la diagnosi o la diagnosi l’hai fatta sulla base di quello che un nick scrivendo in un posto dove nessuno è sincero ha scritto? No perché a seguire i tuoi discorsi si fa un po’ fatica a capire il senso.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non faccio proprio niente.
> Rilassati.


Sono rilassatissimo, cerco solo si capire la coerenza di quello di quello che scrivi.


----------



## Lostris (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> etta, sinceramente a volte eri davvero antipatica e boriosa e sembravi veramente bugiarda e stupida
> sei cosi davvero?


Quel genere di domande a cui uno ti risponde sinceramente


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quel genere di domande a cui uno ti risponde sinceramente


Soprattutto ove qualcuno scrive che nessuno è sincero.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quale lato di più?


B.


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> B.


Su questo sono sincera: non posso dare torto.


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2022)

@Etta @Brunetta @Tachipirina @Pincopallista 

non vorrei ribadire la Prima Legge di Luciano Gaucci, tanto la sapete.    da questa consegue che nessuno ovviamente può dire a qualcuno di andarsene da Tradinet, a meno che sia scappato nel mezzo di una lite.    ciò premesso

1-Etta ha dei problemi.  indubbiamente.  ma questo non è un centro di igiene mentale.   qui può avere supporto morale se impara ad avere un atteggiamento diverso.   
2-Se Etta vuole restare, è benvenuta come chiunque altro.   ma deve anche capire che qui non siamo tutti al suo servizio e scenate come quelle viste, anche no grazie.
3-ricordo ancora, visto che ci sono diversi nuovi, che qui chi paga le bollette e l'IMU sono io e che Feather è quello che imbianca i muri e controlla gli impianti di casa.   poi ci sono Vera, Ginevra65 e Nocciola che sono una mano santa

Buon proseguimento


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> @Etta @Brunetta @Tachipirina @Pincopallista
> 
> non vorrei ribadire la Prima Legge di Luciano Gaucci, tanto la sapete.    da questa consegue che nessuno ovviamente può dire a qualcuno di andarsene da Tradinet, a meno che sia scappato nel mezzo di una lite.    ciò premesso
> 
> ...


A proposito Feather come sta? Gli ho scritto l’altro giorno per chiedergli un favore ma non ha risposto. Spero sia solo tanto occupato.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Altro quesito.
> Prima scrivi che nessuno è sincero sul forum.
> Poi scrivi che Etta non sta bene.
> Sei il medico che le ha fatto la diagnosi o la diagnosi l’hai fatta sulla base di quello che un nick scrivendo in un posto dove nessuno è sincero ha scritto? No perché a seguire i tuoi discorsi si fa un po’ fatica a capire il senso.


dai , comunque si parla di etta e con i precedenti che ha


Lostris ha detto:


> Quel genere di domande a cui uno ti risponde sinceramente


beh io ci credo sempre


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Su questo sono sincera: non posso dare torto.


E finalmente un sorriso! Era ora!


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quale lato di più?


Arrivaci. Non devi pensare a come allisciarci. Devi rileggerti le risposte e capire cosa è successo.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> A proposito Feather come sta? Gli ho scritto l’altro giorno per chiedergli un favore ma non ha risposto. Spero sia solo tanto occupato.


Ha anche il problema del fuso orario


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> dai , comunque si parla di etta e con i precedenti che ha
> 
> beh io ci credo sempre


No no io parlo a Brunetta. È il suo pensiero che mi interessa. La vicenda Etta per me è già vecchia.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ha anche il problema del fuso orario


Osti non lo sapevo. Allora attendo.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh sono spaventata è normale.


No. 


Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quando leggi Brunetta devi assorbire la metà o qualcosa meno di quello che ti dice. Tutto il resto è aria fritta.


No. stavolta la vecchia fregnasecca ha ragione.


----------



## Vera (11 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Poi ci sono Vera, Ginevra65 e Nocciola che sono una mano santa


Io sono il dito medio.


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> A proposito Feather come sta? Gli ho scritto l’altro giorno per chiedergli un favore ma non ha risposto. Spero sia solo tanto occupato.


Idem.


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Io sono il dito medio.


lo sappiamo


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No.
> 
> No. stavolta la vecchia fregnasecca ha ragione.


Lo so che ha ragione.
Ma vorrei solo capire come si sposano le due frasi che ha scritto a distanza di pochi minuti.
Se nessuno è sincero e ci può stare, sulla base di cosa ha fatto una diagnosi?


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Arrivaci. Non devi pensare a come allisciarci. Devi rileggerti le risposte e capire cosa è successo.


Non voglio allisciare. Ci si stava appunto confrontando.


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> A proposito Feather come sta? Gli ho scritto l’altro giorno per chiedergli un favore ma non ha risposto. Spero sia solo tanto occupato.


lotta e bestemmia insieme a noi.   con calma, ti risponderà


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Osti non lo sapevo. Allora attendo.


Lui è sveglio quando noi dormiamo


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> *l'ultima volta che mi sono risentito ho accoltellato una persona ed era il 2002.* Non è risentimento, ma vedere il tuo modo di fare da despota, anzi dittatrice, mi fa prudere le mani.


foorte. posso essere amico tuo?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Io sono il dito medio.


Io quello dell’altra mano


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> foorte. posso essere amico tuo?


Siamo già amici. Solo che non lo sai ancora. 
Comunque è vero, non nel 2002, ma l‘atto rimane.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Sono rilassatissimo, cerco solo si capire la coerenza di quello di quello che scrivi.


Non credo proprio.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> infatti o la finisce o se ne va


a me  "hanno fatto il culo" per averlo detto,  io pensavo di tendere mano a lei oppure che non rompesse piu le balle con le sue cazzate e gliel'ho detto
sai che mi frega se resta o va 
se ha problemi mi spiace ma .........io ho i miei


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo proprio.


stai spostando il focus al mio umore per non rispondere.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Lo so che ha ragione.
> Ma vorrei solo capire come si sposano le due frasi che ha scritto a distanza di pochi minuti.
> Se nessuno è sincero e ci può stare, sulla base di cosa ha fatto una diagnosi?


 Sul fatto che essendo una persona di cultura più che mediocre, ma assolutamente convinta del contrario, dato che compra un sacco di libri comprensibili anche al cane dello stagnaio, e fatti apposta per far bagnare le nonne come quelli di Recalcati e degli altri psicologi di Uno Mattina, ha scelto Come approccio e cifra stilistica del suo personaggio da forum quello della moglie del medico che prescrive farmaci.
 Manierismi, come quelli di tutti Quando scrivi da una vita on-line.
 Ha fatto la sua diagnosi per abitudine, non perchè ci capisca un cazzo 
 Guarda che non era complicato


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Lo so che ha ragione.
> Ma vorrei solo capire come si sposano le due frasi che ha scritto a distanza di pochi minuti.
> Se nessuno è sincero e ci può stare, sulla base di cosa ha fatto una diagnosi?


Per me “non sta bene “ non è una diagnosi.
Anzi mi pare anche la cosa evidente per cui ha suscitato interesse.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me “non sta bene “ non è una diagnosi.
> Anzi mi pare anche la cosa evidente per cui ha suscitato interesse.


Un nick che non sta bene in un luogo dove nessuno è sincero. Oh scrivi tutto tu neh.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io pensavo di tendere mano a lei
> 
> se resta o va
> 
> se ha problemi mi spiace ma .........io ho i miei


_questo_ si chiama fare Maria Goretti


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> stai spostando il focus al mio umore per non rispondere.


Ma che cosa vuoi che risponda. Chi ha capito bene, chi non ha capito bene lo stesso.
Se pensi che stia lì a giustificarmi con te, sbagli.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Siamo già amici. Solo che non lo sai ancora.
> Comunque è vero, non nel 2002, ma l‘atto rimane.


Ber cojone che sei. Sepoddì?


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Siamo già amici. Solo che non lo sai ancora.
> Comunque è vero, non nel 2002, ma l‘atto rimane.


Azzz tu nel 2002 accoltellavi ed io ero minorenne ancora. Che storia.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> _questo_ si chiama fare Maria Goretti


 io Maria Goretti ?? si proprio.......perchè dici ciò


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ber cojone che sei. Sepoddì?


Ehhhh caro…quando ti prende quella cosa lì…cosa fai Anche tu?


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Azzz tu nel 2002 accoltellavi ed io ero minorenne ancora. Che storia.


non nel 2002, leggi bene.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ehhhh caro…quando ti prende quella cosa lì…cosa fai Anche tu?


Mai. Da ragazzo in sezione c'era il divieto di portare armi.


----------



## Etta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> non nel 2002, leggi bene.


Ops.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mai. Da ragazzo in sezione c'era il divieto di portare armi.


Io ero in casa. Si chiama violenza domestica su minore e legittima difesa.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io ero in casa. Si chiama violenza domestica su minore e legittima difesa.


Non sono necessariamente contro la violenza. è un mezzo come tanti altri. ma va gestita. se mi avessero permesso di dare sfogo a quello che avevo in testa a 18 anni, adesso sarei finito come Diabolik con una palla in testa.


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mah. Mia figlia è talmente me che non so mai se menarla o dirle brava.
> Con la madre si insulta 24/7.
> Normale tra sorelle.


Stessa cosa  e che fatica restare seri


----------



## Gattaro42 (11 Gennaio 2022)

I miei sono ancora piccoli, talvolta disobbediscono ma non discutono.
Senso della realtà ne hanno già, capiscono il valore dei soldi e dei sacrifici.
Io sono il genitore severo, gli sto insegnando che chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> lultima volta che mi sono risentito ho accoltellato una persona ed era il 2002. Non è risentimento, ma vedere il tuo modo di fare da despota, anzi dittatrice, mi fa prudere le mani.


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> @Etta @Brunetta @Tachipirina @Pincopallista
> 
> non vorrei ribadire la Prima Legge di Luciano Gaucci, tanto la sapete.    da questa consegue che nessuno ovviamente può dire a qualcuno di andarsene da Tradinet, a meno che sia scappato nel mezzo di una lite.    ciò premesso
> 
> ...


Qual’e la prima legge di gaucci?


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Qual’e la prima legge di gaucci?


Io pago, Io decido


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Qual’e la prima legge di gaucci?


mah


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io pago, Io decido


Mi piace
La userò


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> mah


Non la sapevo


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non la sapevo


nemmeno io ma mi adeguo


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> nemmeno io ma mi adeguo


Io penso che la userò proprio


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Stessa cosa  e che fatica restare seri


si, io mi sono separato perchè mi ero rotto il cazzo di avere due figlie invece che una moglie e una figlia, per dire


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io pago, Io decido


Comunque sei un despota


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque sei un despota


Si lo so


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> si, io mi sono separato perchè mi ero rotto il cazzo di avere due figlie invece che una moglie e una figlia, per dire


 sta cosa viene detta anche in casa mia


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Si lo so


E non ti vergogni?


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E non ti vergogni?


no ovviamente


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io penso che la userò proprio


Io no...se non capisco alla fonte non oso figure di merda


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Io no...se non capisco alla fonte non oso figure di merda


Qual’e la prima legge di gaucci


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sta cosa viene detta anche in casa mia


A me é cresciuto l'ammore per la figlia di pari passo con la stufanza verso la madre.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli se ne devono andare.
> Gradualmente si staccano.
> I genitori soffrono quando li portano al nido, alla materna, alle elementari, alle medie e poi in età da liceo e poi quando se ne vanno di casa.
> È il loro destino e a volte loro o i genitori creano motivi di scontro perché la separazione sia meno dolorosa.


La separazione è dolorosa.
Ma quando sono ancora a casa a 40 anni, è più doloroso ancora.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La separazione è dolorosa.
> Ma quando sono ancora a casa a 40 anni, è più doloroso ancora.


Certo.


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Io no...se non capisco alla fonte non oso figure di merda


Io penso di usarlo con mia figlia


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me é cresciuto l'ammore per la figlia di pari passo con la stufanza verso la madre.


L’amore per la figlia è a prescindere da tutto


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque sei un despota


Anch’io in linea di massima ragiono così, ma cerco di non farlo uscire subito il discorso, me la gioco come carta finale.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Anch’io in linea di massima ragiono così, ma cerco di non farlo uscire subito il discorso, me la gioco come carta finale.


ah ma io sono uguale eh, quando la pargola tira fuori la tigna dicendo "dammelo lo voglio è mio" la mia risposta di solito è "di tuo non hai niente sono tutte cose che io ho comprato, quando lavorerai e avrai i tuoi soldi allora potrai dire che qualcosa è tuo"


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah ma io sono uguale eh, quando la pargola tira fuori la tigna dicendo "dammelo lo voglio è mio" la mia risposta di solito è "di tuo non hai niente sono tutte cose che io ho comprato, quando lavorerai e avrai i tuoi soldi allora potrai dire che qualcosa è tuo"


Pure io lo dico!!!
Stessa frase!!!
Ultimamente però mi rispondono:

pa non fare il pagliaccio.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Pure io lo dico!!!
> Stessa frase!!!
> Ultimamente però mi rispondono:
> 
> pa non fare il pagliaccio.


mi incazzo già abbastanza così, se la pargola mi rispondesse in quel modo non so come potrei reagire   
per ora è piccola e la voce grossa basta


----------



## ivanl (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pure io rispondo così, ma senza alzare la voce; quando mi dice, la vita è mia e decido io, gli rispondo che potrà farlo quando sarà indipendente e non avrò io l'obbligo e la responsabilità delle sue azioni e delle loro conseguenze


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Pure io rispondo così, ma senza alzare la voce; quando mi dice, la vita è mia e decido io, gli rispondo che potrà farlo quando sarà indipendente e non avrò io l'obbligo e la responsabilità delle sue azioni e delle loro conseguenze


mia figlia ha 4 anni, a  volte sclera "voi non mi capite, lasciatemi in pace, io voglio fare quello che mi pare"
tremo al pensiero di quando avrà 15 anni


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> di tuo non hai niente


Male.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Male.


ha 4 anni, cosa le devo dire? 
il mondo è tuo
con sottofondo della canzone di aladdin?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

Però i figli vanno capiti, non si può litigare con i bambini. Gli adulti siamo noi, non dobbiamo scendere sul loro piano, creiamo disorientamento.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ha 4 anni, cosa le devo dire?
> il mondo è tuo
> con sottofondo della canzone di aladdin?


No. Quello che é tuo è tuo, quello che è mio è mio, ma tra me e te comando io.
Non gli puoi dire che una cosa è in comodato finché non va a lavorare e che quindi non sa niente di suo se non lecca il culo a mammina. Guarda che certi concetti si stratificano quando un bambino piccolo. Uno si leva la soddisfazione di mettere giù una maggior potenza di fuoco dialettica, però poi i bambini ci rimangono male e certi concetti li interiorizzano.
Sai quante cose avrei da dire a Brunetta, ma la lascio perdere per il 99% delle volte?


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Quello che é tuo è tuo, quello che è mio è mio, ma tra me e te comando io.
> Non gli puoi dire che una cosa è in comodato finché non va a lavorare e che quindi non sa niente di suo se non lecca il culo a mammina. Guarda che certi concetti si stratificano quando un bambino piccolo. Uno si leva la soddisfazione di mettere giù una maggior potenza di fuoco dialettica, però poi i bambini ci rimangono male e certi concetti li interiorizzano.
> Sai quante cose avrei da dire a Brunetta, ma la lascio perdere per il 99% delle volte?


le dico anche quello    credimi che vorrei fartici ragionare con quella lì
da un orecchio le entra e dall'altro le esce
ci discuti, lei piange disperata, dopo due minuti fa le stesse cose 
alla fine uno sbotta, per forza
io ci provo ad essere zen, ma non è mica facile


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> le dico anche quello    credimi che vorrei fartici ragionare con quella lì
> da un orecchio le entra e dall'altro le esce
> ci discuti, lei piange disperata, dopo due minuti fa le stesse cose
> alla fine uno sbotta, per forza
> io ci provo ad essere zen, ma non è mica facile


Ma non si tratta di essere zen, si tratta di evitare i concetti logici pericolosi.
Meglio bullo che bullizzato, anche se ovviamente ti raccontano il contrario.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non si tratta di essere zen, si tratta di evitare i concetti logici pericolosi.
> Meglio bullo che bullizzato, anche se ovviamente ti raccontano il contrario.


allora sto in una botte di ferro    è una prepotente


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> le dico anche quello    credimi che vorrei fartici ragionare con quella lì
> da un orecchio le entra e dall'altro le esce
> ci discuti, lei piange disperata, dopo due minuti fa le stesse cose
> alla fine uno sbotta, per forza
> io ci provo ad essere zen, ma non è mica facile


Ha quattro anni, non puoi pensare che possa ragionare come chi ne ha otto o dieci o diciotto.
Il fatto che piange ti comunica che sta male perché tu non sei contenta, ma non è ancora in grado di comprendere la concatenazione di azioni che hanno prodotto ciò che ti ha fatto arrabbiare.


----------



## Etta (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia figlia ha 4 anni, a  volte sclera "voi non mi capite, lasciatemi in pace, io voglio fare quello che mi pare"
> tremo al pensiero di quando avrà 15 anni


La mia uguale. Spesso sono lì lì per chiamare un esorcista.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> La mia uguale. Spesso sono lì lì per chiamare un esorcista.


con la mia devo dosare... a volte va ignorata, a volte va coccolata a volte va sgridata
ci vorrebbe la palla di cristallo
l'esorcista no... la sua anima è stata consacrata alla madonna prima ancora che nascesse


----------



## Etta (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> con la mia devo dosare... a volte va ignorata, a volte va coccolata a volte va sgridata
> ci vorrebbe la palla di cristallo
> l'esorcista no... la sua anima è stata consacrata alla madonna prima ancora che nascesse


La mia continua a chiedermi un fratellino ma temo che non potrò  mai realizzare questo suo desiderio.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> La mia continua a chiedermi un fratellino ma temo che non potrò  mai realizzare questo suo desiderio.


la mia chiede solo quello che vede in televisione    il fratellino lo vorrebbe  coniuge...


----------



## Etta (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la mia chiede solo quello che vede in televisione   *il fratellino lo vorrebbe  coniuge...*


Cioè?


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Cioè?


che il coniuge avrebbe voglia di un altro figlio


----------



## ivanl (12 Gennaio 2022)

Mio figlio chiedeva un fratellino, quando era piccolo...giusto l'altro giorno che era capitato l'argomento, ci ha detto 'grazie al cielo non mi avete dato retta'


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mio figlio chiedeva un fratellino, quando era piccolo...giusto l'altro giorno che era capitato l'argomento, ci ha detto 'grazie al cielo non mi avete dato retta'


quello che dicevo sempre ad un mio ex collega "ma beato te che sei figlio unico"


----------



## Etta (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> che il coniuge avrebbe voglia di un altro figlio


E tu?


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E tu?


io no


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io no


Fai male.
La famiglia numerosa è bella e chiassosa! 
Una grande scuola di vita! 
Ma soprattutto c’è sempre qualcuno con cui scambiare due parole!


----------



## oriente70 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Io è un po che non discuto più con i figli grandi grossi e vaccinati  la vita è loro. al massimo do qualche consiglio  se vogliono ascoltare. 
Ora il più piccolo 'se' prende la maturità sta vedendo per un viaggetto "lavoro / studio" in Australia ... E così sono fuori dalle scatole tutti e tre .


----------



## Etta (12 Gennaio 2022)

Io farei anche il secondo ma non ho materia prima.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Fai male.
> La famiglia numerosa è bella e chiassosa!
> Una grande scuola di vita!
> Ma soprattutto c’è sempre qualcuno con cui scambiare due parole!


Avrebbe dovuto pensarci 10 anni fa


----------



## Vera (12 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha quattro anni, non puoi pensare che possa ragionare come chi ne ha otto o dieci o diciotto.
> Il fatto che piange ti comunica che sta male perché tu non sei contenta, ma non è ancora in grado di comprendere la concatenazione di azioni che hanno prodotto ciò che ti ha fatto arrabbiare.


È più facile che pianga perché ha capito che così facendo ottiene quello che vuole.
I bambini sono degli adorabili stronzi.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> È più facile che pianga perché ha capito che così facendo ottiene quello che vuole.
> I bambini sono degli adorabili stronzi.


Concordo 
Basti pensare a come si comporta a seconda delle persone con cui si trova
Capisce molto più di quello che si pensi


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> È più facile che pianga perché ha capito che così facendo ottiene quello che vuole.
> I bambini sono degli adorabili stronzi.


Più che stronzi, reagisce come le è stato insegnato.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque esistono libri in proposito.
Anche divulgativi. Tipo “mio figlio ha...” e gli anni relativi che spiegano i cambiamenti fisici, intellettuali ed emotivi. 
Così magari non si pretende che giochi a calcio a quattro anni o legga Harry Potter da solo a 6.


----------



## Vera (12 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che stronzi, reagisce come le è stato insegnato.


Su questo ho dei forti dubbi. Non penso che @omicron   abbia insegnato, anche solo dando l'esempio, a sua figlia a piangere a comando per ottenere benefici.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Su questo ho dei forti dubbi. Non penso che @omicron   abbia insegnato, anche solo dando l'esempio, a sua figlia a piangere a comando per ottenere benefici.


Ah no quello no
Più probabile che lo abbia imparato a scuola o da quella bestia di mio nipote Che ha 12 anni
Anche se comunque è una grande attrice
Anche le maestre lo dicono
Quando si lancia piangendo sul letto o sul divano o sulla poltrona
Mi ricorda le attrici anni ‘30 attaccate alle tende


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Su questo ho dei forti dubbi. Non penso che @omicron   abbia insegnato, anche solo dando l'esempio, a sua figlia a piangere a comando per ottenere benefici.


No ha creato e rafforzato il pianto dando poi una gratificazione.
Comunque definire una bambina o un bambino di quattro anni stronzo mi sembra azzardato.
Non solo è un giudizio, che gli adulti rifiutano per atti e circostanze di cui hanno piena consapevolezza e scelta, ma è un giudizio volgare e sul carattere, non sul comportamento.
Sono cose che creano un dolore profondo, quando i bambini diventano consapevoli.
Però io ho sentito madri definire il figlio “bastardo, figlio di puttana” può essere che avessero ragione.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando si lancia piangendo sul letto o sul divano


Lo faceva anche mia figlia...solo che si buttava in terra in lacrime disperate...
La chiamavo "bella napoli"
Partiva in un secondo...
Che bei tempi...


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lo faceva anche mia figlia...solo che si buttava in terra in lacrime disperate...
> La chiamavo "bella napoli"
> Partiva in un secondo...
> Che bei tempi...


Io le dico sempre che la parte terrona ha il sopravvento  fa certe scenate  a volte piange anche a secco


----------



## Vera (12 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No ha creato e rafforzato il pianto dando poi una gratificazione.
> Comunque definire una bambina o un bambino di quattro anni stronzo mi sembra azzardato.
> Non solo è un giudizio, che gli adulti rifiutano per atti e circostanze di cui hanno piena consapevolezza e scelta, ma è un giudizio volgare e sul carattere, non sul comportamento.
> Sono cose che creano un dolore profondo, quando i bambini diventano consapevoli.
> Però io ho sentito madri definire il figlio “bastardo, figlio di puttana” può essere che avessero ragione.


Esagerata.
Ho scritto che i bambini sono degli adorabili stronzi. Non ho maltrattato nessun bambino.
Qualcuno dei presenti sta subendo traumi?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Esagerata.
> Ho scritto che i bambini sono degli adorabili stronzi. Non ho maltrattato nessun bambino.
> Qualcuno dei presenti sta subendo traumi?


Ho detto un’altra cosa.
Sei perfettamente in grado di capire la mia comunicazione.
Non mi pare il caso di buttarla in caciara.


----------



## Vera (12 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto un’altra cosa.
> Sei perfettamente in grado di capire la mia comunicazione.
> Non mi pare il caso di buttarla in caciara.


Come vuoi.


----------



## perplesso (12 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> È più facile che pianga perché ha capito che così facendo ottiene quello che vuole.
> I bambini sono degli adorabili stronzi.


vero.  e se capiscono che così ottengono quello che vogliono, diventano degli adolescenti ingovernabili


----------



## perplesso (12 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No ha creato e rafforzato il pianto dando poi una gratificazione.
> Comunque definire una bambina o un bambino di quattro anni stronzo mi sembra azzardato.
> Non solo è un giudizio, che gli adulti rifiutano per atti e circostanze di cui hanno piena consapevolezza e scelta, ma è un giudizio volgare e sul carattere, non sul comportamento.
> Sono cose che creano un dolore profondo, quando i bambini diventano consapevoli.
> Però io ho sentito madri definire il figlio “bastardo, figlio di puttana” può essere che avessero ragione.


calma.   dipende da un sacco di fattori.   mia madre me ne diceva svariate, ma sempre abbracciandomi.   a mia nipote dicevo che era una salama da sugo e gli glielo dico anche adesso che è "grandina"

un altro discorso sarebbe sentirsi dare del bastardo con tono sprezzante.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> vero.  e se capiscono che così ottengono quello che vogliono, diventano degli adolescenti ingovernabili


Con me se lo scorda


----------



## perplesso (12 Gennaio 2022)

ah ne sono certo


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> calma.   dipende da un sacco di fattori.   mia madre me ne diceva svariate, ma sempre abbracciandomi.   a mia nipote dicevo che era una salama da sugo e gli glielo dico anche adesso che è "grandina"
> 
> un altro discorso sarebbe sentirsi dare del bastardo con tono sprezzante.


Certo che il tono è fondamentale.
Ma anche i messaggi contraddittori non fanno benissimo.
È chiaro che un bambino non conosce il significato di tante parole, ma se le interpreta dal tono come un complimento, magari le usa con chi le interpreta in modo letterale che gli fa capire che non sono complimenti.
Ma lo facciamo un po’ tutti. I miei figli sottopeso li chiamavo ciccione e cicciona con apprezzamento inequivocabile e gradualmente spiegato. Però recentemente mi è uscito un affettuosissimo “bella cicciona” con l’amica di mia figlia che, pur sapendo il tono affettuoso, mi ha fatto notare che a lei, un po’ sovrappeso, sarebbe stato più adeguato cicciottella. Il tutto è stato molto scherzoso eh.
Ma stronzo non lo trovo mai affettuoso.
Soprattutto se viene utilizzato per definire strategie manipolatorie messa in atto da un bambino o la sua indole.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Voi di che discutete con i vostri figli di qualsiasi età??
> 
> Quali sono le cose nelle quali non riuscite a “raddrizzarli”??
> 
> ...


Non posso dire nulla, sono bravi. 
Con mia figlia è stata più dura, ma ha cercato subito l'indipendenza. 
Non voleva dipendere da me proprio per non ricevere dei rifiuti. 
Il maschio tranquillo, troppo tranquillo e studioso


----------



## Foglia (12 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> calma.   dipende da un sacco di fattori.   mia madre me ne diceva svariate, ma sempre abbracciandomi.   a mia nipote dicevo che era una salama da sugo e gli glielo dico anche adesso che è "grandina"
> 
> un altro discorso sarebbe sentirsi dare del bastardo con tono sprezzante.


Mio figlio qualche "insulto"  se lo piglia, in effetti.  Ma ci ride proprio su. Comunque se non gli do' una regolata tra un paio d'anni finisce male per me!


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> calma.   dipende da un sacco di fattori.   mia madre me ne diceva svariate, ma sempre abbracciandomi.   a mia nipote dicevo che era una salama da sugo e gli glielo dico anche adesso che è "grandina"
> 
> un altro discorso sarebbe sentirsi dare del bastardo con tono sprezzante.


salama da sugo


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> È più facile che pianga perché ha capito che così facendo ottiene quello che vuole.
> I bambini sono degli adorabili stronzi.


Geneticamente programmati per mettertelo al culo. Poi c'è il genitore che si fa fregare, quello che non si fa fregare a prescindere, e quello che gliela fa sudare.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Geneticamente programmati per mettertelo al culo. Poi c'è il genitore che si fa fregare, quello che non si fa fregare a prescindere, e quello che gliela fa sudare.


cmq quando ti viene lì piangendo e ti dice "scusa non lo faccio più sei il mio amore" è difficile tenere il punto


----------



## Etta (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ci sono anche genitori troppo ansiosi. Al parchetto vedo spesso mamme appiccicate sempre al culo di bambini, di 3-4 anni, che ormai vanno benissimo ed autonomamente sui giochi.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ci sono anche genitori troppo ansiosi. Al parchetto vedo spesso mamme appiccicate sempre al culo di bambini, di 3-4 anni, che ormai vanno benissimo ed autonomamente sui giochi.


il coniuge
tra il coniuge e figlia fanno a chi è più cozza


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ci sono anche genitori troppo ansiosi. Al parchetto vedo spesso mamme appiccicate sempre al culo di bambini, di 3-4 anni, che ormai vanno benissimo ed autonomamente sui giochi.


Si è vero...
Mi ricordo benissimo...
C erano anche le mamme che non li volevano fare sudare
I miei tornavano dal parchetto in condizioni pietose
Mai stata col fiato sul collo ..
Assolutamente...
Sono sopravvissuti per miracolo


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ci sono anche genitori troppo ansiosi. Al parchetto vedo spesso mamme appiccicate sempre al culo di bambini, di 3-4 anni, che ormai vanno benissimo ed autonomamente sui giochi.


Mai visto papà appoccicati al culo delle mamme invece? 
Il figlio al parchetto e il cane al piscio è sempre stato un ottimo metodo di approccio.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Mai visto papà appoccicati al culo delle mamme invece?
> Il figlio al parchetto e il cane al piscio è sempre stato un ottimo metodo di approccio.


pare che anche il bambino piccolo in carrozzina sia ottimo metodo di acchiappo


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> pare che anche il bambino piccolo in carrozzina sia ottimo metodo di acchiappo


E non dirlo a me…ma pure sul lungo mare col passeggino…
Ora uso il cane, solo che abitando in un paese piccolo, non è che ci sia tutto sto turnover.
Di solito vedo una che ha più barba di me….


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E non dirlo a me…ma pure sul lungo mare col passeggino…
> Ora uso il cane, solo che abitando in un paese piccolo, non è che ci sia tutto sto turnover.
> Di solito vedo una che ha più barba di me….


io non so perchè io neanche ci ho mai provato
me lo hanno raccontato... mia cugina però il cane a spasso ce lo porta
ma non credo che abbia sortito alcun effetto...


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> pare che anche il bambino piccolo in carrozzina sia ottimo metodo di acchiappo


Se si vuole prolungare questo fantastico metodo basta prendere il ragazzino e gambizzarlo. Da carrozzina a carrozzella è n'attimo e funziona uguale.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se si vuole prolungare questo fantastico metodo basta prendere il ragazzino e gambizzarlo. Da carrozzina a carrozzella è n'attimo e funziona uguale.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non so perchè io neanche ci ho mai provato
> me lo hanno raccontato... mia cugina però il cane a spasso ce lo porta
> ma non credo che abbia sortito alcun effetto...


Va sulle spiagge Toscane tua cugina?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

Come si è arrivati dal dialogo con i figli allo sfruttamento degli stessi per trovare partner?


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Va sulle spiagge Toscane tua cugina?


no    stiamo lontano dalla spiaggia purtroppo


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come si è arrivati dal dialogo con i figli allo sfruttamento degli stessi per trovare partner?


è colpa di pinco


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> è colpa di pinco


Ho trovato. Mi era sfuggito.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come si è arrivati dal dialogo con i figli allo sfruttamento degli stessi per trovare partner?


basta rileggere e si comprende.



omicron ha detto:


> è colpa di pinco


È sempre colpa di Pinco. 



omicron ha detto:


> no    stiamo lontano dalla spiaggia purtroppo


Male male male!
Le spiagge sono assortite!!!


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Male male male!
> Le spiagge sono assortite!!!


il meglio un mio collega al mare
figlio di 6 mesi, lasciava la moglie (tonta) in camera e andava in cerca col pargolo


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> È sempre colpa di Pinco.


sempre


----------



## Etta (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Mai visto papà appoccicati al culo delle mamme invece?
> Il figlio al parchetto e il cane al piscio è sempre stato un ottimo metodo di approccio.


Beh, ti dirò, a volte di quegli sguardi con altri papà.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il meglio un mio collega al mare
> figlio di 6 mesi, lasciava la moglie (tonta) in camera e andava in cerca col pargolo


tutto il mondo è paese!


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> tutto il mondo è paese!


Non ho mai capito come facesse a cuccare…


----------



## Etta (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non ho mai capito come facesse a cuccare…


Sarà figo.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il meglio un mio collega al mare
> figlio di 6 mesi, lasciava la moglie (tonta) in camera e andava in cerca col pargolo


Ma che tonta. Quella era esaurita e se qualcuna si caricava marito e pargolo le faceva un favore.
Io comunque quando mi portavo la nana sott'acqua e uscivamo con i polpi, fuori c'era il capannello di femmine coi figli che mi rompeva il cazzo male.
La legittima regolarmente a 100 metri al cellulare a bestemmiare con l'ospedale.
Mi avrebbero potuto smutandare davanti alla nana e manco se ne sarebbe accorta


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sarà figo.


No
Figo no
Ci sa fare ma figo no
Negli anni è migliorato
Ma figo non diventato


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che tonta. Quella era esaurita e se qualcuna si caricava marito e pargolo le faceva un favore.
> Io comunque quando mi portavo la nana sott'acqua e uscivamo con i polpi, fuori c'era il capannello di femmine coi figli che mi rompeva il cazzo male.
> La legittima regolarmente a 100 metri al cellulare a bestemmiare con l'ospedale.
> Mi avrebbero potuto smutandare davanti alla nana e manco se ne sarebbe accorta


No
Fidati
Quella è tonta


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non ho mai capito come facesse a cuccare…


Magari impietosiva con racconti di moglie che lo stressava col neonato dalla mattina alla sera...


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Magari impietosiva con racconti di moglie che lo stressava col neonato dalla mattina alla sera...


Io una volta ero al mare. 
Figlia di 2 anni, forse.
Ex moglie ovviamente non c'era. All'epoca stava facendo la corsa contro tutti per megadirettoregalattico di ospedale salcazzo della Croce Rossa salva-bambini-negri-e-poi-manco-sai-come-si-chiama-il-sangue-tuo.
In breve; mi giravano.
Mi si accende la lampadina del Perozzi, e inizio a raccontare alle due signore vicine che la mamma ha partorito ed è tornata in scandinavia lasciandomi la figlia sola da crescere.
Hanno bevuto tutto.
Ci mancava che mi lasciassero il numero per utili consigli  
Ovviamente tornato a casa glielo ho raccontato.
Lei rideva.


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ecco, vedi?


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Magari impietosiva con racconti di moglie che lo stressava col neonato dalla mattina alla sera...


Mmmmhhhhh  non credo


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io una volta ero al mare.
> Figlia di 2 anni, forse.
> Ex moglie ovviamente non c'era. All'epoca stava facendo la corsa contro tutti per megadirettoregalattico di ospedale salcazzo della Croce Rossa salva-bambini-negri-e-poi-manco-sai-come-si-chiama-il-sangue-tuo.
> In breve; mi giravano.
> ...


Comunque no
Mai una parola contro la legittima


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque no
> Mai una parola contro la legittima


Ma manco io. La storia era proprio inventata. Certo mia figlia a due anni era diafana: bianco latte, capelli rossi, occhi verdi (quando è nata l'abbiamo soprannominata casper  ) reggeva bene la storia della mamma scandinava scappata dalla famiglia italiana in piena depressione post partum.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma manco io. La storia era proprio inventata. Certo mia figlia a due anni era diafana: bianco latte, capelli rossi, occhi verdi (quando è nata l'abbiamo soprannominata casper  ) reggeva bene la storia della mamma scandinava scappata dalla famiglia italiana in piena depressione post partum.


Quanti anni ha ora tua figlia?
Comunque l’unico coniuge sempre appicciato al mio didietro 
È il mio


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha ora tua figlia?
> Comunque l’unico coniuge sempre appicciato al mio didietro
> È il mio


Si vede che hai un bel culo.
9 anni.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si vede che hai un bel culo.
> 9 anni.


Ecco mi pareva una decina…
Ma neanche tanto in realtà  
È che tra il coniuge e la figlia sono due cozze
da soli non sanno fare niente
Che per una bambina di 4 anni va anche bene 
Ma una persona di 42, anche no


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ecco mi pareva una decina…
> Ma neanche tanto in realtà
> È che tra il coniuge e la figlia sono due cozze
> da soli non sanno fare niente
> ...


Vatti a fare una settimana con le amiche. Se sopravvivono ti sbagli.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vatti a fare una settimana con le amiche. Se sopravvivono ti sbagli.


Ma  con le amiche ufficialmente?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma  con le amiche ufficialmente?


no no, con le amiche davvero. Così quando torni puoi scatenare l'ira funesta della scassacazzi senza sensi di colpa


----------



## Etta (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma manco io. La storia era proprio inventata. Certo mia figlia a due anni era diafana: bianco latte, capelli rossi, occhi verdi (quando è nata l'abbiamo soprannominata casper  ) reggeva bene la storia della mamma scandinava scappata dalla famiglia italiana in piena depressione post partum.


Chi di voi due è rosso? Tu o la ex consorte?


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> no no, con le amiche davvero. Così quando torni puoi scatenare l'ira funesta della scassacazzi senza sensi di colpa


Ma quali sensi di colpa… 
Il problema è che le amiche stanno messe peggio di me


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Chi di voi due è rosso? Tu o la ex consorte?


Nessuno dei due. Ha preso da mia suocera. Fotocopiata.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nessuno dei due. Ha preso da mia suocera. Fotocopiata.


Pure figlia somiglia a mio suocero
Tanto più che al coniuge ho detto “wow non sei un corno neanche tu”


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nessuno dei due. Ha preso da mia suocera. Fotocopiata.


O dall'idraulico


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> O dall'idraulico


Guarda, non per fare il figo, ma mia figlia è talmente me che ho veramente dubbi Zero.


----------



## Etta (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nessuno dei due. Ha preso da mia suocera. Fotocopiata.


Rossa di capelli…….


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda, non per fare il figo, ma mia figlia è talmente me che ho veramente dubbi Zero.


Mater semper certa est


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma manco io. La storia era proprio inventata. Certo mia figlia a due anni era diafana: bianco latte, capelli rossi, occhi verdi (quando è nata l'abbiamo soprannominata casper  ) reggeva bene la storia della mamma scandinava scappata dalla famiglia italiana in piena depressione post partum.


La bimba semaforo...
Sei il cugino di Pieraccioni?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> O dall'idraulico


I miei figli all inizio sembravano figli di un albanese...
Zero in comune con me e mio marito...


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La bimba semaforo...
> Sei il cugino di Pieraccioni?


No anche se ho sempre sognato di aprire la pinoleria


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Voi di che discutete con i vostri figli di qualsiasi età??
> 
> Quali sono le cose nelle quali non riuscite a “raddrizzarli”??
> 
> ...


Quando ce n'è bisogno, ma generalmente mia figlia è già di natura molto severa con sé stessa.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quando ce n'è bisogno, ma generalmente mia figlia è già di natura molto severa con sé stessa.


Fai attenzione: spesso e volentieri si è molto severi con noi stessi sulle piccole cose, salvo poi far partire condoni interiori che manco ai bei tempi del Governo Craxi


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I miei figli all inizio sembravano figli di un albanese...
> Zero in comune con me e mio marito...


Beh dai, i figli sono di chi li cresce. Diglielo a tuo marito.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Beh dai, i figli sono di chi li cresce. Diglielo a tuo marito.


Ma un par de cazzi.
Il cuculo mi sta sui coglioni da sempre.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Beh dai, i figli sono di chi li cresce. Diglielo a tuo marito.


ma si tempi ero bravissima...e fedelissima sono suoi ...
Altrimenti avrei veramente avuto il dubbio


----------

